# Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas



## naish (15. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

komme soeben vom Kurztrip aus Roermond zurück. Es waren sagenhafte 5 Stunden Angeln... 

Habe mir heute noch einen neuen Wobbler geleistet für 2,50 euro #6 

Der hat es in sich gehabt. Dreimal die Rute im Wasser und dann kam auch direkt ein Fang, ein schöner Hecht von 76 cm.......

Hoffe das Bild ist was geworden...

Es lohnt sich #h |uhoh:


----------



## Norgefahrer (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

Super Fischlein #6  So Tage wünscht man sich doch..........


----------



## Killerwels (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

Hallo naish, schöner Esox denn Du da gefangen hast  :m


----------



## Palometta (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

Glückwunsch  #6 

Sieht viiiiiiiiiel größer aus ..... super Foto

Gruß #h 
Palometta


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!#6 

Werde mein Glückmorgen in Wessem mal versuchen#6


----------



## Lachsy (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

schöner hecht, ist das da wo die Fahre immer hin und her Fährt?  Marina Oolderhuuske???

mfg Lachsy


----------



## naish (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

ja genau, das ist da. auf der seite von Ool....

mfg


----------



## Sebÿ (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

Hallo zusammen!

Schöner Hecht!
Ich hab es letzten Monat mal in Asselt versucht aber leider kein 
Glück gehabt!
MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Die guten Oktober Hecht in der Maas*

hallo zusammen wer kennt denn so richtig gute angelplätze an der maas ,habe schon einige gute stellen erlebt suche aber immer neue info mfg rolf


----------

